# Hot Tub Stories



## TexasCoyote (Oct 16, 2007)

Alright everyone, let's get your favorite Hot Tub experience out to the world. NO SHAME!!!!! hehehe, sorry.....I got bored and figured since I'm about to go into the hot tub, I'd post this then read it when I got back.

The Coyote


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

I used the bubbler as a bathing suit at a party xP


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

My uncle's hottub will NEVAR be the same!
NEVAR!
(well, maybe with some chemicals...)


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> My uncle's hottub will NEVAR be the same!
> NEVAR!
> (well, maybe with some chemicals...)



dare I ask?


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 16, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> My uncle's hottub will NEVAR be the same!
> NEVAR!
> (well, maybe with some chemicals...)



Spill it!


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 16, 2007)

It makes me wonder if I should actually tell you or let your imaginations wonder. xD


----------



## TheGru (Oct 16, 2007)

. . . . .

I wish I had a hot tub...


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 16, 2007)

XD I would..but, usually what happens when I go into a hottub, everything gets well..X rated..and..that's not appropriate here. ^.=.^;; Sorreh.


----------



## lovennight (Oct 17, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> . . . . .
> 
> I wish I had a hot tub...



ditto lol anyway one of my friend online was working at a hotel and he saw this fat guy eating out a chick >> i was like wth?  when he told me


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 17, 2007)

Me and my girlfriend had protected hot tub sex.

We used a lot of soap that night...you know...to make our skin smooth and shiny XD


----------



## lovennight (Oct 17, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Me and my girlfriend had protected hot tub sex.
> 
> We used a lot of soap that night...you know...to make our skin smooth and shiny XD



well that sounds interesting i wouldn't know i didn't do it im 16 so innocent lol or am i muhahahaha


----------



## MilkHermit (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been in a hot tub only once in the last three years. <<; Sad, I know. And all that happened was me and someone else got felt up. And I got bubbles on my head.

:'<


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 17, 2007)

My friend Katherine and I sat in her hot tub and had a very pleasant conversation. 

...oh I'm sorry is this the thread for X-rated onry? o.o;


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 17, 2007)

only been in a hottub once, and that was like 5-6 years ago so I was around 13 and it was in a hotel.

Planning on getting a hot tub when I get a house after college.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

*cough*pg-13 guys*cough*

X3


----------



## Dark Chaos (Oct 17, 2007)

I happen to have a hot-tub in my back yard.  Except it's not really hot anymore.  It's quite cold.  And un-used.  So yeah, it's been stagnant for a couple years, but, hey, that's why bleach was invented.


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to snuggle in a hot tub...


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Oct 19, 2007)

I always laughed at hot tub stories, they are so 70's cliche. 

Then I had New Years in Melbourne last night.

Sweet mother of all things holy, I'm a dirty dirty girl, the hot tub will never be the same, and turns out alcohol is the greatest thing ever. In a pool, in a hot tub, on a pool table - get 20 drunk horny excited people together, and your life becomes a porno.


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Oct 19, 2007)

my uncle was really drunk fell asleep face down in front of me in his hot tub... I had to pull him out and wake him up lol.

i think he Owes me a beer.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 19, 2007)

hot tub sex ftw

no i'm not telling


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I hate hot tubs.  Pools as well.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 19, 2007)

This one time I was in a hot tub, and the water jets deactivated. I was quite agitated. So, I got up and reinstate the water jets with their hot tub churning duties. After a lovely social chat with two fellow furry friends of mine, we went back to the hotel room. Not anything really interesting but it was more of a relaxing night than an interest perking one.


That is the only time I can recall being in a hot tub.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 19, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> It makes me wonder if I should actually tell you or let your imaginations wonder. xD



I think its time you told us now


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 20, 2007)

Nothing beats putting soap in a hottub and creating a bubble mountain.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been in a hot tub once or twice.  As I remember, what we'd do was sit in the hot tub for about ten minutes and then go jump in the pool.  The pool would be freezing compared to the hot tub.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 20, 2007)

again - hot tub sex ftw


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 20, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> again - hot tub sex ftw



Damn you non-virgins!


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2007)

2005, on a New Years Cruise of the Mexican Rivieara.  I was about 21 at the time, and was dancing with this cute girl in the disco area of the ship.  Ended up going out to the upper pool deck and doing it in the hot-tub at about 3:30 in the morning.  What a way to ring in the New Year, but i paid for it with the ultimate hangover in the morning.  The next day the cruise ended and I never saw her again.


----------

